# Fog machine timers



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm planning to grab one of those little 400W foggers at Michael's this week with a 50% off coupon, but it doesn't come with a timer. Michael's doesn't sell a timer to go with the fogger, so I'd thought I'd check with you guys to see if anyone had one of these machines and knew of a timer that's compatible with it.
I was in Michael's last night and they had one running in the Halloween display. I got to try it out, and it's really quiet - just a little hissing sound - and the output looked good for 400W, perfect for a cauldron. With the coupon I can get it for $20, but the timer is really a necessity. Anyone have any info on these foggers? Thanks!


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I think they are best used for large props, like inside coffins, or things like that. I think they are a little low on the ouput for the front yard, but I have been running 3 of them for my front yard in the past. Where did you get the coupon?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a link to the printable coupon:

http://i32.tinypic.com/se6q0o.gif

I just got the fogger, now need to locate the timer remote and I'm all set.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool thanks. I got my timers at Party City or Spirit Halloween. We bought about 10 of them the day after halloween since they were about 75% off. So just get enough to cover this year, and on Sunday go out buy a bunch of them. I want to say they were around 10-15 dollars a piece.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Otaku - you should be able to find a timer at Target or Walmart after they get their halloween stock in.
Is the fogger from Michael's a gemmy product?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Haunti - It's made by a company called Celebrate It!. I checked online but couldn't find anything useful. I'll check at Walmart/Target as soon as they get their goodies on the shelves. And there's always the "tape the button down" method - works in a pinch.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Just cuz I know your handy with a soldering iron, there's always this route from Scary Terry. i always wanted to do this but I dont know how and cant read wiring diagrams.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I've used a Chauvet timer on those Michaels/Gemmy foggers


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I've used a Chauvet timer on those Michaels/Gemmy foggers


Hmmm...I'll try my Chauvet 1250 timer on it. Thanks!

DC, thanks for the vote of confidence - S-T's schematics look pretty easy to do but I don't think I'll have the time to build one.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I just pulled the instructions out of the box (duh!) - and it is a Gemmy fogger. Should be easy to find a timer.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought three of the michael's 400w foggers last year after halloween, and my Wal-mart timer operates them perfectly. Mine are all made by Celebrate It! as well. I think it is the bargain basement department of Gemmy products, or something.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I bought three of the michael's 400w foggers last year after halloween, and my Wal-mart timer operates them perfectly. Mine are all made by Celebrate It! as well. I think it is the bargain basement department of Gemmy products, or something.


Cool. I should be able to scare up a timer at Walmart soon. They gotta be putting out stuff pretty quick.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Mine are all made by Celebrate It! as well. I think it is the bargain basement department of Gemmy products, or something.


I think Gemmy just puts whatever branding stores ask for on certain products like this. Michaels wanted their H'ween line to be called "Celebrate It!" this year for whatever reason, so Gemmy made them the packaging to match. It's like "Safeway" brand cereal (okay, not the best example, but you get my point ).


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I use a clamp! I just clamp down the on button on my cheapo 400 watter and it keeps pumping out fog in a regular cycle. It pumps out fog, then warms up for a few minutes and then pumps more fog out. I used to have to push the button when I wanted fog, last year I said screw it and tried it out and it worked good enough, I couldnt find a real timer that would work with my fogger so this is good enough for my sit.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was able to find a timer at Party City. I think there's only one or two manufacturers of the timers for the low-end foggers - they just use slightly different cases and logos. The one I got was distributed by Seasonal Visions Inc. and works perfectly with the Gemmy fogger.


----------



## marques99 (Sep 17, 2009)

For those who like to shop online, i recently purchase a FITCO Fog Machine AUTOMATIC TIMER Remote. It work for my Chauvet 650.

http://www.lynx-lair.com/zen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21&products_id=140

I do not run a haunted house, but I do promote a nightclub and have been experimenting with fog machines. Fun stuff!!!


----------

